# HDR Software



## Morgandy (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all,

Just started playing with HDR this week and almost want to use it on all pics I love the effects so much.

I am using trial of Photmix Pro, but I read a review of excellent fee software.. I didn't bookmark it, and can' t find it in my history.

Can you all suggest some good free software to try out? I want lots of prets, single pic option, and a way to keep the original raw size (74"), the trial one I am using shrinks them down to about a foot when I save them....a lot I want to make very large prints of to hang. Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 28, 2016)

No

Ok, let me also add. No, no, no, and no.


----------



## Designer (Feb 28, 2016)

Morgandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just started playing with HDR this week and almost want to use it on all pics I love the effects so much.
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome!  I don't know of what HDR software you have, but you have a typo in your OP.  As for free software, there's Gimp, which is free and does a lot, but I don't know specifically HDR.  

Some members here don't like HDR because it somehow always looks "overdone" to them.  When you get one that you want to show off, post it!


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 28, 2016)

Gimp is excellent but it does not do HDR unless you can find a second party plug-in that does.

I do quite a bit of HDR and I end up without the overdone effects - a matter of controlling the tone mapping.

I do not understand your comment on size (74") as RAW files do not have any size in that sense. If the output file has the same number of pixels as the RAW file, then it is the same size in all respects.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 29, 2016)

I tried out at least 4 different free HDR packages, for a workshop session. 
Not all support RAW files, but all have given reasonable results. I think all allow realistic looking results as well as overblown 'art' results.
Sorry don't have the names of any handy, it was several years ago I did it...


----------



## Morgandy (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks for all the information folks, very helpful. I will look at the other software suggested.


----------

